# [JOGLE] Fadenkreuz in der Mitte des Bildschirms



## Mika (31. Dez 2014)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei, eine kleine 3D-Welt zu erstellen und möchte jetzt (z.B wie bei Minecraft) ein Fadenkreuz in der Mitte zeichnen. Das Zeichnen ist nicht das eigentliche Problem, aber wie kriege ich es hin, dass der Cursor in der Mitte des Bildschirms bleibt?


----------



## Tobse (31. Dez 2014)

Das Feature, welches du dazu einsetzen musst ist das sogenannte "Mouselock". Es bewirkt, dass sich die Cursor-Position nichtmehr verändert (genauer gesagt auf einer bestimmten Position verharrt), das Programm aber dennoch über Mausbewegungen informiert wird.
Meines Wissens nach geht das nur mit nativen Mitteln; dur wirst also auf JNI zurückgreiffen müssen.


----------

